
Hope of cancer cure offered by ‘decoy’ molecules designed to kill tumours - evo_9
https://www.express.co.uk/life-style/health/1115928/cancer-cure-research-decoy-molecules-kill-tumour
======
aszantu
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tteYZfMat4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1tteYZfMat4)

